# Anesthesia code vs Surgical code



## londie64 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been doing anesthesia bill for 15 years and we just added an adult group with an CRNA as part owner. She really wants this billing, so everything I do is incorrect. My admin do not stand behind her people so I have tire tracks. Is there a difference in billing for pediatrics vs adults as my speciality has been pediatric. Also if I bill the surgery code and our system converts to the anesthesia code would it make a difference? How do most systems bill for anesthesia. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------

